# Considering 18" KMC Rockstars on my Cruze



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

hmmmm interesting ive never seen those rims on a car, only trucks i wonder how it will look. If you get them take lots of pics! Sorry cant help you out with wheel weight, i have a LTZ


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Paint over the fake studs and you might just have a very good looking wheel. 

The stock 1LT 16" cast alloy wheels weigh ~22-23lbs IIRC. Someone who knows the exact number can confirm that. Those wheels would be significantly heavier. 

For an affordable price, I think the Cruze Eco wheels are the best wheels you can get for the Cruze. Not everyone likes the look, but you can't argue with the specs. GM says they weigh 21lbs (over all 4) than the 16" alloys.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

The 18" MSW Type 23 rims I got only weigh in at 24lbs according to TireRack. I never did officially weigh my stock LT wheels and with the new wheels.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

All the Jeeps here rock those wheels. Personally i don't like them, and they weigh a lot. For example, the LTZ 18s with tires are 50 LBS each.. But that is with the tires, i am not sure of the rim it self.


----------



## Cruzin' (Jul 2, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Paint over the fake studs and you might just have a very good looking wheel.
> 
> The stock Eco 16" cast alloy wheels weigh ~22-23lbs IIRC. Someone who knows the exact number can confirm that. Those wheels would be significantly heavier.
> 
> For an affordable price, I think the Cruze Eco wheels are the best wheels you can get for the Cruze. Not everyone likes the look, but you can't argue with the specs. GM says they weigh 21lbs (over all 4) than the 16" alloys.


The eco wheels are actually 17" and I've read that they only weigh about 18 pounds each.


If you are worried about fuel economy, the last thing you want to do is put 31 pound wheels on your car. Adding that much unsprung weight is going to seriously impact your fuel economy.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

the member sheldon in this thread has the 20" rockstars on a holden cruze check it out...looks pretty sweet
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...76-official-lowered-cruze-photo-thread-4.html


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Cruz3r said:


> hmmmm interesting ive never seen those rims on a car, only trucks i wonder how it will look. If you get them take lots of pics! Sorry cant help you out with wheel weight, i have a LTZ


These are 20s but check this out:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Cruzin' said:


> The eco wheels are actually 17" and I've read that they only weigh about 18 pounds each.
> 
> 
> If you are worried about fuel economy, the last thing you want to do is put 31 pound wheels on your car. Adding that much unsprung weight is going to seriously impact your fuel economy.


Typo on my part. I know they're 17, lol, I have them! I was referring to the 1LT wheels but said Eco on accident.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Good gawd thats heavy as **** for a 18 incher...


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Paint over the fake studs and you might just have a very good looking wheel.
> 
> The stock Eco 16" cast alloy wheels weigh ~22-23lbs IIRC. Someone who knows the exact number can confirm that. Those wheels would be significantly heavier.
> 
> For an affordable price, I think the Cruze Eco wheels are the best wheels you can get for the Cruze. Not everyone likes the look, but you can't argue with the specs. GM says they weigh 21lbs (over all 4) than the 16" alloys.


The stock Eco wheels are forged aluminum 17x7 and weigh 17.8 lbs IIRC. Not sure where you got your figures from.


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

KMC started producing a car version of the Rockstars a few years ago. I have 18" Rockstars on my Cadillac, but it is a 5x115 bolt pattern. I think I am going to try to find a lighter, sportier wheel. Definitely want black or gun metal gray, though. I really would like 18s, but if I can't find any light enough will go with 17s.


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

I wish they showed those in 17's, my tires only have 4k miles on them.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> The stock Eco wheels are forged aluminum 17x7 and weigh 17.8 lbs IIRC. Not sure where you got your figures from.


It was a typo. I meant to refer to the 1LT cast wheels. Considering I said 22-23lbs (which is ~5.5lbs heavier than 17.8lbs, as GM noted per wheel, as GM noted), and I said *16"*, and I said *cast*, that should have been a given. I also said "those wheels would be significantly heavier," which should also have been a dead giveaway as to which specific wheels I was referring to. I was also responding to the owner of a Cruze 1LT. Eco wheels at that point would be off-topic. It was also posted at 12:26 AM. I've updated my original post.


----------



## Cruzin' (Jul 2, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It was a typo. I meant to refer to the 1LT cast wheels. Considering I said 22-23lbs (which is ~5.5lbs heavier than 17.8lbs, as GM noted per wheel, as GM noted), and I said *16"*, and I said *cast*, that should have been a given. I also said "those wheels would be significantly heavier," which should also have been a dead giveaway as to which specific wheels I was referring to. I was also responding to the owner of a Cruze 1LT. Eco wheels at that point would be off-topic. It was also posted at 12:26 AM. I've updated my original post.


Definitely wasn't a dead giveaway. It actually more seemed as though the "cast" was a typo on your part. Your post read as though you were suggesting the eco wheels as a replacement and had your info wrong on their specs.

Anyways, no biggie, it happens... but you shouldn't be offended by people correcting your post even though it all was just the result of a typo.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Cruzin' said:


> Definitely wasn't a dead giveaway. It actually more seemed as though the "cast" was a typo on your part. Your post read as though you were suggesting the eco wheels as a replacement and had your info wrong on their specs.
> 
> Anyways, no biggie, it happens... but you shouldn't be offended by people correcting your post even though it all was just the result of a typo.


Yeah, I can see where it was confusing, lol. At the end, I was recommending the Cruze Eco wheels as an alternative. I have no idea what went through my head as I wrote that, lol.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

boats4life said:


> These are 20s but check this out:


ehhh its hard to tell with the car in motion/not great camera. hey boats4life are you still doing the photoshop gig? Could you take a black metallic ltz with those rockstar rims? If you want i can send a picture of my car if you can do it for me.
Thanks, Cruz3r


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Check out the most recent few pages of the photoshop thread and there's one in there with those wheels, lol.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...see-your-cruze-photoshopped-40.html#post80364


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Never cared for those wheels on trucks, but think they look pretty darn good on that red cruze from Australia. Not too sure if I like them with a black car. Red or White look the best.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Check out the most recent few pages of the photoshop thread and there's one in there with those wheels, lol.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...see-your-cruze-photoshopped-40.html#post80364


hmmmm i like that look on that red car...but im not too big of a fan of the completely blacked out car.


----------

